# How long does it take after flowering begins?



## rtlange2682 (Jul 8, 2008)

My plant started flowering mode a few days ago and its growing strong, lots of white hairs everywhere .  How long until harvest? Another month?


----------



## LowRider (Jul 8, 2008)

usually 8-12 weeks.  depends on strain and if its Sativa or Indica.

wanted to add around week seven just get a microscope and check the trichs at that time and go from there.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 8, 2008)

It all depends on the type of weed you are growing. Inidca Dominant Plant will finish 7-11 weeks after flower. Sativa on the other hand has a bit bigger range, about 10-15 weeks


----------



## iClown (Jul 8, 2008)

My plants are 10 days into flowering and just starting to populate with hairs, I think the average is 2 months after you start harvesting maybe give it a couple weeks more to see if buds get any bigger, then if you want to dry your buds the very best way could take you another month before you smoke


----------



## rtlange2682 (Jul 8, 2008)

ahh I was hoping itd be done before the semester starts is there anyway to make it grow faster?


----------



## massproducer (Jul 8, 2008)

there is no way to speed flowering times.  You could grow hydro and that will speed up the total harvest time by increasing the growth rates in veg and it will probably give you a bigger harvest but you can not change the flowering times of a strain


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 9, 2008)

*You need to get a scope from radio shack when you get a chance.  Its only ten bucks and it will surely tell you when your plants are truly ready by the trichs.  Dont rush them but remember you can always sample your product along the way to see what kind of high you most enjoy.  Good luck with your grow...Sooner than you know you will be smoking your very own weed AND then you can put your money towards books and stuff for school. lol.  Good luck.*


----------



## grinder (Jul 9, 2008)

it dependt on you plant type but most plants take 8-10 weeks until they are fully budded and ready to harvest


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jul 9, 2008)

:yeahthat: That's what I hear. Deft depends on what strain, but avg. 8-10 weeks. JMO  smoke good.


----------



## grinder (Jul 9, 2008)

Ya The Type Of Strain Good Luck Hope You Have Huge Buds


----------



## rtlange2682 (Jul 9, 2008)

I dont even know the strain I grew it from a seed I found in a bag but guess I'll just take good care of it the rest of the summer.  Might have to have mom watch it for me during those last few weeks lol


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 9, 2008)

IF you have a pic of the plant we may be able to help more


----------



## rtlange2682 (Jul 9, 2008)

its right in the middle 12 off dont wanna mess it up but tomorrow morning I'll put up a pic


----------



## rtlange2682 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm having some probs putting up the pics I guess I have to resize them but I have to go to work now so I'll resize and post them later.  I'm really curious as to what strain it could be?


----------



## grinder (Jul 10, 2008)

idk what strain im dealing with but i thing that it is a (top 44')


----------



## rtlange2682 (Jul 10, 2008)

k I finally got it heres a couple pics of my baby.  any ideas what strain?


----------



## rtlange2682 (Jul 12, 2008)

can anyone tell what type it is?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 12, 2008)

lol... good luck on someone knowing by sight... lol :hitchair: :hubba: 

ya got yerself a 'bagseed' there, my friend


----------



## Joe john (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello everyone hood evening.


----------



## Joe john (Feb 26, 2020)

I have a question after yout plant looks like the photo im sending is it ready to harvest ill send the photo in a few


----------



## Joe john (Feb 26, 2020)

Dubbaman said:


> IF you have a pic of the plant we may be able to help more


He can you tell me how to upload the dang picture


----------



## Surfer Joe (Feb 28, 2020)

this thread is 12 years old


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 28, 2020)

And the answer is just below where you're typing ...


----------

